# Armd. RECCE vs. Infantry



## JohnnySav (3 Nov 2005)

Opinions from anyone? 
I know the differences I'm just asking from anyone in Armd. RECCE and Infantry to compare, debate and persuade on which one is better to be involved in, i.e. more fun I guess lol


----------



## George Wallace (3 Nov 2005)

Armoured Recce is very high speed.  You go 24 and 7 when you are out doing your 'job'.  You will be so far ahead of your own troops (Bde) that everyone else doesn't even know you exist - ask the Engr Recce guys who go by the motto "First in, Last Out."  Armoured Recce in the old days operated approx 50 km behind Enemy lines.  Their survival rates statistically were rated low.  Still I had lots of fun driving the body and shooting the foot.   ;D  We were always "First in, Last Out" with "Speed and Violence" no matter what anyone else felt.

Now, with ISTAR, you will find Armd Recce is still way out, but they are doing a lot of clandestine Surveillance.  The Inf had to give up their Coyotes to Armd when the Armd lost their Leopards.  There still aren't enough vehicles to do the job.

OH!  In Garrison, you sweep the hangar floor and do maint on your equipment.  Very low speed.   

Try this link:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26385.0.html


----------



## 3rd Horseman (3 Nov 2005)

I spent 2 years runnig around with Armour Recce got real wet fording rivers without Engr recce to assist never really saw those guys too far behind, they did come when we called them though. 

With that out of my system, Inf has its own recce assests and the defined task at Bn level no need to go to deep or see deep just get the had off from the BG recce guys who are Armoured. Room for all on the battlefield just that Inf should stay close to the fight while Armour Recce can go make havok and pass targets to the Inf recce.

In a nut shell both needed Inf does recce close to home while Armour needs to go deep.


----------



## Unknown Factor (4 Nov 2005)

Well at least the rest of the CF is moving forward, even if the Armd Regts are still expecting to be apart of the next blitz, roll on cold war!


----------



## DG-41 (1 Dec 2005)

why carry your weapon system when your weapon system can carry you?

DG


----------

